# Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?



## geecebird (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier bereits schon berichtet, dass wir neue Koi gekauft haben:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

Nun ist der Ogon kleiner als die vier, bereits schon im Teich wohnenden, Koi und auch kleiner als der __ Shubunkin. Nachdem wir den Ogon in den Teich gelassen haben, schwamm er munter herum und hat sich sein neues Zuhause angesehen. Wir konnten aber auch beobachten, dass der Shubunkin ihn jagte, wobei der eh zurzeit ein anderes (Laich-?)Verhalten hat. Der Ogon ist danach untergetaucht und versteckt sich unter Steinen, Folienfalten oder Vlies. Habt Ihr dieses "Problem" auch schon einmal gehabt und ist das als normal anzusehen? 

Ich hoffe, dass er sich schnell an sein neues Heim inkl. Bewohner gewohnt und schon bald prächtig groß wird.


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Moin Sven!

Mach Dir keine Sorgen! Kleinere Fische sind immer erst einmal vorsichtig und verstecken sich gerne.
Sobald sie sich sicher genug fühlen, werden sie sich den anderen anschließen. Ich habe das schon häufig bei meinen Fischen erlebt.


----------



## geecebird (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Huhu Dodi,

danke dir für die schnelle Antwort ;o)


----------



## Heiko H. (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Hi Sven,

kann mich Dodi nur anschliessen.
Das habe ich schon öfers bebachtet teilweise hat es bis zu 6 Wochen gedauert, bis die kleinen Koi mit den anderen schwammen.


----------



## Flash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Jo, so ist es, 
ich hab auch drei kleine Kois " die die unter den Steinen leben " die sich hartnäckig unter Steinen und anderem verstecken, machmal habe ich die schon sooo lange nicht gesehen, das ich dachte die Katze  hat sie geholt.
Aber dann kommen sie doch mal raus und ich bin beruhigt. Das machen die aber schon seit längerer Zeit so. Ich hoffe, das wenn sie eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben, das sie sich dann den anderen anschließen. Das wird wohl alleine schon dann passieren, wenn sie nicht mehr unter die Steine passen

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Hallo Thomas!

Ich hatte vorletztes Jahr 6 kleinere Koi, so ca. 10-12 cm, gekauft und in den Teich gesetzt. Die waren ihr eigenes "Rudel", sind immer zusammen geschwommen und haben sich gerne unter Steinen und in der Flachzone vor den großen Koi versteckt.
Erst im letzten Frühjahr fühlten sie sich stark genug und haben sich schließlich den anderen angeschlossen.

Ganz anders ist es beim eigenen Nachwuchs, die haben ab einer gewissen Größe, wo sie keine Angst mehr haben mussten, gefressen zu werden, sich den anderen angeschlossen, als wenn es das Selbstverständlichste von der Welt wäre...


----------



## geecebird (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Aha, der kleine Whitey schwimmt nun doch schon mit den großen. Er wird aber noch immer vom balzenden Schubunkin gejagt ;o)


----------



## Suse (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Hi,
mal so eine Frage nebenbei:
Von was ernähren sich diese "Höhlenbewohner"?
Wir habe seit 2 Wochen auch drei Koi-Zwerge (ca.12 cm) und nachdem wir ihr Domizil entdeckt hatten 
und sie mit Zwergenfutter versorgen konnten, 
 sind die jetzt wieder mit unbekanntem Wohnort verzogen und untergetaucht.
Seit 3 Tagen hat sie keiner mehr gesehen.
Ab wann verhungern die?
Wenn die Monsterfütterung ist, und der Teich brodelt, trauen die sich doch erst recht nicht raus.

Und übrig lassen die großen "Fressmaschinen" auch nix.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Ach,
die können schon ne Weile ohne Futter auskommen. Hauptsache die haben genug zu trinken


----------



## geecebird (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Hehehehe *gib fünf, Uwe*

Ich denke mal, dass die Algen futtern, oder?


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

 Uwe und Sven! 

 Ihr werdet Euch doch nicht über eine ernsthaft besorgte Koi-Mutter lustig machen. Das gibt nämlich  

Grüße  
Else


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Ich hab doch geschrieben das die auch mal ne Zeit ohne können  
Ich fühle mich gerade Ungerecht behandelt


----------



## geecebird (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Ich nicht, ich nehme die Haue an ;o)


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache die haben genug zu trinken



 Uwe! Und was war das??? Wenn Du keine Haue möchtest, kannst Du auch gerne bei Else im Garten zwei Quadratkilometer Giersch rupfen...

Ab welcher Größe sind eigentlich Koi-Babys kein Koi-Futter mehr???

Liebe Grüße  
Else


----------



## Suse (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Danke Else,
wollen wir sie fertig machen? 

Ist doch merkwürdig,
sonst wird hier jeder qm² Lebensraum
und jeder Parameter Wasserqualität argwöhnisch begutachtet. 
Aber wenn es um die elementare Grundversorgung, wie Nahrung geht, 
dann macht man sich lustig, tse.
Selbstverständlich haben die Kleinen genug zu trinken.
Der gesamte Regen, der sich auf dem Dach sammelt, wird eingeleitet,
und als Versorgungszulauf, habe ich den Ackergraben
einer hochleistungslandwirtschaftlich genutzten Fläche umgeleitet.
Ich denke, das sollte reichen....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

OK, jetzt mal im ernst.

Verhungern werden die nicht, wenn sie richig Kohldampf schieben, kommen sie schon und futtern. Vielleicht ja auch Nachts, sammeln dann die Krümel ein die vom Futter übrig geblieben sind.


----------



## Suse (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Naa guut,
warten wir´s mal ab.
Die müssen sich dann aber echt anstrengen.
Denn unsere Monster bekommen wirklich nicht mehr, als sie fressen.
Da bleibt gar nie nix übrig.


----------



## olivia (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neuer Ogon versteckt sich! Normal?*

Mein großer Koi ( ca. 35-40 cm groß ) versteckt sich gerne unter den großen Seerosenblättern.
Der chillt dort sehr gerne, daß ist richtig niedlich und wenn er mich sieht,dann kommt er gleich angeschwommen und will Futter.


----------

